# Halloweeeeeeeeen



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I think it would be cool if we all posted pictures of what we are going to be for Halloween. I did another trial run with my vampire make up and did a MUCH better job at looking like a vampire this time around. Here are my pictures, feel free to post your own!!


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

You look scary/pretty and the photos look professional! Like the makeup is very smooooth and the colours are bright, etc.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

babybowrain said:


> You look scary/pretty and the photos look professional! Like the makeup is very smooooth and the colours are bright, etc.


Haha thanks. I do photography but all I did was turn the flash off and stand next to a window for natural light. I took the pictures of myself just using my big bulky Canon digital rebel. It's crazy how much freaking make up I had to put on. I did regular foundations then white face make up then pressed powder then I did the eye make and then I went back over and did highlights under my cheek bones with powder foundation and then put white eye shadow over the top of everything.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

your eye makeup is super realistic. it does look professional!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

peachy said:


> your eye makeup is super realistic. it does look professional!


Wow! Thank you!! I guess watching youtube tutorials pays off lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

Who's blood did you drink?

Somebody from the forum?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Who's blood did you drink?
> 
> Somebody from the forum?


Well a couple of people did say that they wanted to be bitten.......


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Well a couple of people did say that they wanted to be bitten.......


I think I was one of them eeeeee


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ooh, I agree! Very nice and smooth. You and ur kids have fun tonight!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

I was a hipster for Halloween


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I went as myself in highschool..lol

















And that was my makeup. The lipstick got wiped off from drinking but it was cool. I wish halloween was everyday.lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Love the one eye contact


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

lol, the other one dried and cracked in half


----------

